# Any famous furries?



## Naughtypaws (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone know of someone in the public eye who is a fur? Musician, actor - anyone who is well known by the public.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 20, 2009)

There are none.

If there are, they keep it quiet for obvious reasons.


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 20, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Morroke (Dec 20, 2009)

Tyra Banks.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 20, 2009)

Someone said Kanye West on a previous thread like this.
The suit and fursona kinda mean yes...but at the same time, you know he isn't.


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 20, 2009)

Nah. There are famous anthropomorphic characters though. :3


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 20, 2009)

Kenneth Pinyan


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 20, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Tyra Banks.


 

Really? Just imagining her with a tail...:smile:

I got the feeling that there were not many - if any - but such info is nice to know.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 20, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> I got the feeling that there were not many - if any - but such info is nice to know.


No seriously there are none.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2009)

Yrr said:


> No seriously there are none.


seconded
There probably isn't any, or if there is one they keep it under wraps and don't tell anyone, seriously would you want more negative media if you were famous.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 20, 2009)

Me. I am a famous drama actress.


----------



## Ben (Dec 20, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Me. I am a famous drama actress.



Ugh.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 20, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Me. I am a famous drama actress.


I doubt it.

If you are, then good for you, but nobody'll believe you.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 20, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Me. I am a famous drama actress.



Keira?


----------



## Ben (Dec 20, 2009)

Yrr said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> If you are, then good for you, but nobody'll believe you.


She's trying to do self-depreciate humour. As you can probably tell, it's not working very well.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 20, 2009)

Sigourney(sp?) Weaver.  :I  Though, that is speculation.  :V


----------



## Yrr (Dec 20, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Sigourney(sp?) Weaver. :I Though, that is speculation. :V


One comment is not enough evidence to back said speculation up.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 20, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Sigourney(sp?) Weaver.  :I  Though, that is speculation.  :V



Whatever, let's just go with her.
She'd be a decent represenative (sp...)


----------



## Geek (Dec 20, 2009)

This singer... i don't know the name but he made a Need For Speed Shift soundtrack for the iPhone.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 20, 2009)

One of the fags from Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 20, 2009)

Yrr said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> If you are, then good for you, but nobody'll believe you.



Humor Mofo. have you heard of it?
watch.. no one will get the reference and I'll get infracted XD


----------



## Yrr (Dec 20, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Humor Mofo. have you heard of it?
> watch.. no one will get the reference and I'll get infracted XD


It wasn't even funny.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 20, 2009)

Yrr said:


> It wasn't even funny.



I made one person lol. that's enough


----------



## Yrr (Dec 20, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I made one person lol. that's enough


 What.

No you didn't.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 20, 2009)

Yrr said:


> What.
> 
> No you didn't.


----------



## Ben (Dec 20, 2009)

Yrr said:


> It wasn't even funny.


Juuust keep moving. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Dec 20, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Me. I am a failed drama whore



\ :V /


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm semi-famous. 

just google "carlautta"


----------



## Hermie (Apr 7, 2010)

My god. Nobody here remembers Walt Disney?

Sad.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow, really old thread.


----------



## Icky (Apr 7, 2010)

Hermie said:


> My god. Nobody here remembers Walt Disney?
> 
> Sad.



Just because he drew some of the first anthro-esque does not mean that he was what is now considered a furry.

Oh, and nice necro.


----------



## Donutman (Apr 7, 2010)

I can name a few minor famous furries.

*Kroboproductions* - Or at least he says he is. But I think he's trollin'.

*Andrew Woods - *He was on The Real World DC and he wore Animal hats and clothing. Not a fursuit or anything but still. He never actual said he was a furry though, maybe off cameras.

*KassemG* - He wears a lot of wolf shirts. Look at his channel. http://www.youtube.com/KassemG and scroll down.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

Hermie said:


> My god. Nobody here remembers Walt Disney?
> 
> Sad.


Just because you yiff to Mickey Mouse doesn't mean he did.


----------



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

Hot damn there's some serious necromancy going on in this thread...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 7, 2010)

well a necro is better than starting a new thread right? :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> well a necro is better than starting a new thread right? :V


Actually...no...
cuz necro-ing threads is against forum rules...
so honestly, if the threads been dead for a while...I'm pretty sure it's safe to make a thread similar to it...

**that is...if the thread is almost a year old..


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

Beastcub.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 8, 2010)

Hermie said:


> My god. Nobody here remembers Walt Disney?
> 
> Sad.



can you stop posting in threads that arent on the first page please?

modlock requested for EXTREMELY old necro'd thread.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

Necromancy, oh murr *wank wank wank*


----------



## Taralack (Apr 8, 2010)

inb4 the lock


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

Um I know Tom Cruise is, but in a sense that's kinda degrading   :/


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 8, 2010)

Necro locked.


----------

